# Winamp Lautstärkeanpassung



## nordi (9. März 2006)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen, ob ihr ein Plugin für Winmap kennt, welches den Lautstärkepegel verschiedener Lieder auf einen runtertrimmt. iTunes hat ja solch eine Funktion, mein Chef will aber nicht iTunes nutzen


----------



## Maik (10. März 2006)

Teste mal das DSP/Effect-Plugin *Volume Leveler 15*.


----------

